# TiVo Stream support arrives for Android!



## PCurry57

I caught the new update early Tuesday morning. Works great thank you! 

I did have to go into the settings menu and explicitly turn streaming over lte on. My phone has unlimited data so not an issue. My tablet that was rooted can't stream though, bummer. I'm putting the original Rom back on (good bye unrestricted sdcard support). Since its data plan is limited I'm glad the default stream over lte is disabled.

Sigh no Chromecast support


----------



## Gadfly

Yes, it works!
watching TV on my Galaxy Note. I thought this is only supposed to work with Roamio. I am streaming from my premier right now.


----------



## Time_Lord

Aren't there programs out there that'll do a temporary unroot? Our at least make your phone look like it's not rooted.


----------



## waynomo

It lives!


----------



## tatergator1

Gadfly said:


> Yes, it works!
> watching TV on my Galaxy Note. I thought this is only supposed to work with Roamio. I am streaming from my premier right now.


As long as there is a Tivo Stream, whether the stand-alone one or built-in to a Roamio, on your home network, you can stream from any Tivo Premiere or Roamio DVR in you home.


----------



## Gadfly

tatergator1 said:


> As long as there is a Tivo Stream, whether the stand-alone one or built-in to a Roamio, on your home network, you can stream from any Tivo Premiere or Roamio DVR in you home.


Thanks! I didn't know that.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

I've only tried it OOH over wifi bit it works pretty well. I'm hoping the speed has increased also. Video looks pretty good. The menu list is a bit bigger which was much needed.


----------



## Mike in MD

Down loaded it this morning on my Samsung Galaxy 3. So far so good. Sweet!


----------



## NotNowChief

So OOH streaming works on Android, with 4.1 or later?

On WiFi?

Is this true!?!?


----------



## huxleyan

I still haven't found a way to get past the rooted device restriction. Tried every possible workaround I can find, none of them work.


----------



## bgartz

Looks like the LG G3 is not supported at this time


----------



## bradleys

huxleyan said:


> I still haven't found a way to get past the rooted device restriction. Tried every possible workaround I can find, none of them work.


If I rememeber, the IOS guys had to work with the cloak software community to have tivo included. That may be necessary for android as well.


----------



## Grakthis

So, do I have to configure it from inside my home network? Installed the update at work, but it can't setup the TiVo for streaming from here. It just errors.


----------



## tombakken

Streaming works great for me with Roamio and Asus Android tablet combo. However some shows won't stream. Comes up with prompt asking me if I want to delete the video.


----------



## lickwid

Grakthis said:


> So, do I have to configure it from inside my home network? Installed the update at work, but it can't setup the TiVo for streaming from here. It just errors.


You should be able to setup your stream from outside your network. Has been working fine on iOS forever now, and Android has no issues when I set it up this morning. My only issue is I can't stream now since I am on a rooted device.


----------



## Balzer

tombakken said:


> Streaming works great for me with Roamio and Asus Android tablet combo. However some shows won't stream. Comes up with prompt asking me if I want to delete the video.


I had that issue with videos that were transferred from my desktop to the Tivo using Tivo Desktop. Not sure if that is a limitation, bug, or feature not implemented yet. All shows recorded by the Tivo stream fine, so far.


----------



## Grakthis

lickwid said:


> You should be able to setup your stream from outside your network. Has been working fine on iOS forever now, and Android has no issues when I set it up this morning. My only issue is I can't stream now since I am on a rooted device.


Hmmmm... I'm on a galaxy nexus from my office (wifi) and it just errors. I'll kill the app and try again.


----------



## chuck95

Just downloaded the app at work, trying to set up streaming (in home pre-checked, and I checked out of home and the disclaimer) but after I press "start setup" it says "not able to set up tivo stream." 
Streaming system info shows my TSN and Tivo name, but Status, software version, IP address, etc all shows "unknown."
Full system info shows "unable to communicate with streaming device"

Maybe I need to be at home for the first time I set it up?
I'll try tonight at home. Hope it works.


----------



## cgould

bgartz said:


> Looks like the LG G3 is not supported at this time


My Virgin Mobile LG Optimus F3 (LS720), w/ android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean, got streaming to work, wifi at home. I know not G3 model, but wanted to show another datapoint.
Audio was fairly choppy though. My Roamio Plus is on wired gigabit w/ N 2g/5g wifi router.
P.S. tried on 4g LTE also, worked fine. Have to enable the setting for mobile streaming not just wifi, and I did set up streaming on home wifi first.

Did not work on HTC Evo V 4g 3D  that was Android 4.0 ICS I believe.
Said Streaming not supported.

Still waiting on Kindles. 
Since my HD 8.9 is 4.0 Android base,... not looking good.


----------



## mikelvdl

No streaming support for my NEXUS 5, unlocked boot loader running CynogenMod, Kitkat 4.4.4.


----------



## bradleys

mikelvdl said:


> No streaming support for my NEXUS 5, unlocked boot loader running CynogenMod, Kitkat 4.4.4.


Not until somebody adds tivo to one of the root cloaks


----------



## NYHeel

lickwid said:


> You should be able to setup your stream from outside your network. Has been working fine on iOS forever now, and Android has no issues when I set it up this morning. My only issue is I can't stream now since I am on a rooted device.


That's not correct. You need to initially set up the streaming on your home network and then you can use it out of home. At least that's the way it works on iOS.


----------



## mr_smits

mikelvdl said:


> No streaming support for my NEXUS 5, unlocked boot loader running CynogenMod, Kitkat 4.4.4.


Working on stock 4.4.4 on Nexus 5.


----------



## lickwid

NYHeel said:


> That's not correct. You need to initially set up the streaming on your home network and then you can use it out of home. At least that's the way it works on iOS.


That's what I experienced when I first got my Roamio. But for the past few months, I've been able to setup or re-run setup from outside the home. And I was able to run setup from my Samsung Galaxy S5 this morning with zero issues.


----------



## NYHeel

lickwid said:


> That's what I experienced when I first got my Roamio. But for the past few months, I've been able to setup or re-run setup from outside the home. And I was able to run setup from my Samsung Galaxy S5 this morning with zero issues.


You should be able to rerun setup at any point outside of the home. It's only the first setup that requires in the home setup.

Perhaps the setup is only needed once per stream and not per mobile device. I'm not sure.


----------



## mmarcuse

bradleys said:


> Not until somebody adds tivo to one of the root cloaks


I've tried manually adding the tivo app to Root Cloak in Xposed, it still won't cloak.

Tivo just can't ever do anything right, man. I mean, literally nothing right. I was such a supporter for the past 14 years, with 6+ boxes right now with lifetimes (and over 12 boxes over the past decade+). They're going on eBay, I've had it with their BS.


----------



## ellinj

mmarcuse said:


> I've tried manually adding the tivo app to Root Cloak in Xposed, it still won't cloak.
> 
> Tivo just can't ever do anything right, man. I mean, literally nothing right. I was such a supporter for the past 14 years, with 6+ boxes right now with lifetimes (and over 12 boxes over the past decade+). They're going on eBay, I've had it with their BS.


Seriously, preventing apps from running on rooted or jailbroken devices is not uncommon. You are blaming Tivo for something they got right.


----------



## Dan203

mmarcuse said:


> I've tried manually adding the tivo app to Root Cloak in Xposed, it still won't cloak.
> 
> Tivo just can't ever do anything right, man. I mean, literally nothing right. I was such a supporter for the past 14 years, with 6+ boxes right now with lifetimes (and over 12 boxes over the past decade+). They're going on eBay, I've had it with their BS.


Why is it TiVo's fault? There are a lot of apps that refuse to run on rooted devices. Especially ones that play copyrighted content. TiVo is not alone here. TiVo has an agreement with Cable Labs that requires them to "protect the path" for any content recorded via the CableCARD. This means they have to encrypt it on the disc, they have to use HDCP for HDMI and they have to do what they can to prevent interception when streaming to a mobile device. Preventing the software from running on a rooted device is a simple way to accomplish that.

The iOS app has the same limitation. Within days there was a way to add the app to a cloaker and get it to run. Give it a few days and I'm sure you'll be able to get it working.


----------



## bradleys

mmarcuse said:


> I've tried manually adding the tivo app to Root Cloak in Xposed, it still won't cloak.
> 
> Tivo just can't ever do anything right, man. I mean, literally nothing right. I was such a supporter for the past 14 years, with 6+ boxes right now with lifetimes (and over 12 boxes over the past decade+). They're going on eBay, I've had it with their BS.


Let me restate...

Not until one of the root cloaks are modified to hide the root from tivo. This happened with IOS as well - it only took a couple weeks for the update to be published. And since you guys sing the praise of Android so loudly - it should be done quicker and better.


----------



## chuck95

chuck95 said:


> Just downloaded the app at work, trying to set up streaming (in home pre-checked, and I checked out of home and the disclaimer) but after I press "start setup" it says "not able to set up tivo stream."
> Streaming system info shows my TSN and Tivo name, but Status, software version, IP address, etc all shows "unknown."
> Full system info shows "unable to communicate with streaming device"
> 
> Maybe I need to be at home for the first time I set it up?
> I'll try tonight at home. Hope it works.


To follow up on my earlier post, when I got home, the app connected fine, and now I can stream on and off my home network.


----------



## hefe

Now, just give me Chromecast ability from the TiVo app, and I'll be all set.


----------



## shamilian

bgartz said:


> Looks like the LG G3 is not supported at this time


I sent some reviews in google play and tivo twitter support.
They just released an update support high res screens.

I am watching on LG G3 now.....


----------



## CoxInPHX

Seems the Android App is not supported on Intel chips.

Any thoughts if that will ever be supported?
EDIT: Margret replied to my email, and said "Sorry, but we have no plan to support Intel-based devices at this time."

I was debating getting a ASUS MeMO Pad 8 ME181C-A1 but since it runs an Intel Atom processor, I am now reconsidering.

What 8" or 10" tablet should I consider?


----------



## Grakthis

chuck95 said:


> To follow up on my earlier post, when I got home, the app connected fine, and now I can stream on and off my home network.


Yeah, same thing here. I had to configure it from within my home network, then it worked fine.


----------



## hefe

CoxInPHX said:


> Seems the Android App is not supported on Intel chips.
> 
> Any thoughts if that will ever be supported?
> EDIT: Margret replied to my email, and said "Sorry, but we have no plan to support Intel-based devices at this time."
> 
> I was debating getting a ASUS MeMO Pad 8 ME181C-A1 but since it runs an Intel Atom processor, I am now reconsidering.
> 
> What 8" or 10" tablet should I consider?


As far as tablets go, I'd hold off at least this month to see if there will be an announcement on the rumored Nexus 9.


----------



## mustang1068

Can't believe I actually bothered to get excited about this - like everything Tivo produces, it doesn't actually work as advertised.

I get "Unauthorized Modifications Detected". This is a Moto G and is certainly not rooted or modified in any way. 

Anyone know what the app is looking for that it thinks devices have "unauthorized modifications"?

F Tivo for their stupid restrictions.


----------



## waynomo

How would having a rooted phone help me steal protected content or do anything else adverse with the TiVo app?


----------



## bradleys

waynomo said:


> How would having a rooted phone help me steal protected content or do anything else adverse with the TiVo app?


Well, for one a rooted phone would let you bypass the restrictions on the TiVo application and send it via some type of mirroring to a TV.

That is just ONE thing you can do with a rooted phone that you would not be able to do with the phone otherwise.


----------



## cgould

V2.0 app w/ streaming is now up on the Amazon appstore!

Updated it on my Fire HD7, it installed and set up streaming OK, however:
when it goes to start streaming & actually play, it sits on the play screen for a bit, loading.. circle progress bar, then it restarts the app: 
goes back to portrait/vertical mode, auto-signon page, and then back to program info page.
I haven't gotten it to stream anything yet.

Anybody else got working on Kindle Fire yet? Which model?

The old "Tivo for Fire HD8.9 (obsolete)" app is still 1.9.2 version, no streaming, as expected,
but at least it is higher resolution/screen size for the bigger kindle.


----------



## tatergator1

bradleys said:


> Well, for one a rooted phone would let you bypass the restrictions on the TiVo application and send it via some type of mirroring to a TV.
> 
> That is just ONE thing you can do with a rooted phone that you would not be able to do with the phone otherwise.


Except people have already reported that the new Tivo Android app doesn't prevent screen mirroring when a Chromecast is attached to a TV.


----------



## hefe

tatergator1 said:


> Except people have already reported that the new Tivo Android app doesn't prevent screen mirroring when a Chromecast is attached to a TV.


Which is nice, but I would love native Chromecast support in the TiVo app for best quality, and the ability to navigate elsewhere on the device without interrupting the casting.

I wonder if they would ever provide that...I'm doubting it, but it would be cool.


----------



## Dan203

cgould said:


> V2.0 app w/ streaming is now up on the Amazon appstore!
> 
> Updated it on my Fire HD7, it installed and set up streaming OK, however:
> when it goes to start streaming & actually play, it sits on the play screen for a bit, loading.. circle progress bar, then it restarts the app:
> goes back to portrait/vertical mode, auto-signon page, and then back to program info page.
> I haven't gotten it to stream anything yet.
> 
> Anybody else got working on Kindle Fire yet? Which model?
> 
> The old "Tivo for Fire HD8.9 (obsolete)" app is still 1.9.2 version, no streaming, as expected,
> but at least it is higher resolution/screen size for the bigger kindle.


I'm getting the exact same thing on mine.


----------



## Fofer

Working pretty well for me on my Nexus 7. Would really love to see two changes though:

1) an update to any/all of the various root cloakers so I can root my device and still use this feature

2) a policy change so I can at least _stream_, out-of-home, content that has the CCI byte set (which is nearly everything recorded on Time Warner. At least, anything off a non-local channel.) I understand why TiVo would restrict the downloading of this content, but why STREAMING? If I can do it in my home, why can't I also do it out of my home? That's the whole reason I got a TiVo Stream in the first place. If I'm home, chances are I'd just watch the show on my bigscreens where the TV is actually connected, and not my small tablet screen.

Meh. Maybe I should just give up on TiVo already for this and get a Slingbox.


----------



## LJP

Will the new Tivo App work on Kindle Fire? which versions of the Kindle...am thinking about trading old Kindle Fire for new one with Best Buy specials today but want to be sure I get a version that will work with the new Tivo App


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

It will not work on the Kindle Fire or original Kindle Fire HD since they do not run 4.1 or higher. Those that have the second generation or later Kindle Fire HD or the Kindle Fire HDX (any generation) have reported issues and Tivo is looking at these issues now. Once Tivo irons out the bugs, it should work for these devices.


----------



## PlainJaneTV

I have the Kindle HDX (wifi) and a Galaxy 3 phone. The Kindle does like described above and the Galaxy 3 is not streaming either. When I select watch now option it just reboots back to the login screen of the app. 

Is the "root" issue (pardon my tech innocence) prevents one from downloading programs to the device? My IPod app version gives me the option to download programs (I know not all - stupid PBS) and works pretty good. There is not that option when I select a recorded show on the Androids. My work does not have wifi available so downloading to watch is my only option. I like the download option as it doesn't count against my data plan either.

If this is option is not available (download) then the app is nothing to me. I'll be sticking with my tiny IPod. Bummer.


----------



## aaronwt

On my Droid DNA for some reason I can't get it to stream away from home on 4G. If I uncleck cellular then the Wtach now button is blue but if I press it a message pops up saying that cellular needs to be enabled. So then I enable cellular and when I got to a title the Watch now button is grayed out.

EDIT: Hmm I tried it several times and it was always grayed out. But now I tried again and time it let me press the button. Although I just have a spinning circle and it hasn't started streaming.......Now a message popped up saying to setup streaming again. what?


----------



## Fofer

PlainJaneTV said:


> I have the Kindle HDX (wifi) and a Galaxy 3 phone. The Kindle does like described above and the Galaxy 3 is not streaming either. When I select watch now option it just reboots back to the login screen of the app.
> 
> Is the "root" issue (pardon my tech innocence) prevents one from downloading programs to the device? My IPod app version gives me the option to download programs (I know not all - stupid PBS) and works pretty good. There is not that option when I select a recorded show on the Androids. My work does not have wifi available so downloading to watch is my only option. I like the download option as it doesn't count against my data plan either.
> 
> If this is option is not available (download) then the app is nothing to me. I'll be sticking with my tiny IPod. Bummer.


No, the "root" issue is something else entirely. Streaming/downloading is prevented on devices folks have "rooted" (hacked for more tinkering.) Odds are those same hackers will work around that restriction soon.

We have been told that downloading will arrive for the Android app, eventually. It just didn't make the cut for this update. Streaming came first, and it took awhile. Stay patient... at this rate, TiVo will have the downloading feature out for Androids by the end of 2015


----------



## PlainJaneTV

Fofer said:


> No, the "root" issue is something else entirely. Streaming/downloading is prevented on devices folks have "rooted" (hacked for more tinkering.) Odds are those same hackers will work around that restriction soon.
> 
> We have been told that downloading will arrive for the Android app, eventually. It just didn't make the cut for this update. Streaming came first, and it took awhile. Stay patient... at this rate, TiVo will have the downloading feature out for Androids by the end of 2015


Thanks for the info. Root = hacked Duh! LOL I'll just continue to use the ol' Ipod until then.


----------



## GordonB

Another data point. Streaming works for me. Both live TV and recorded shows. Both WiFi and Cellular. Works on my Galaxy S4 and my Nexus 7.


----------



## bicker

Grakthis said:


> Hmmmm... I'm on a galaxy nexus from my office (wifi) and it just errors. I'll kill the app and try again.


I'm in the same boat... any luck resolving it?



Grakthis said:


> Yeah, same thing here. I had to configure it from within my home network, then it worked fine.


Okay, so it isn't a matter of doing something to the home network to configure it, but rather the first time you set it up it must be within your home network. I've been trying to get it to work while away on business... I basically need to wait until I get home and then it'll be find for future trips?


----------



## aaronwt

For some reason I had to set mine up again on my Droid DNA and my NExus 7. I kept having issues with it yesterday and when I looked at the sys info screen from my web browser I realized that the stream in my Roamio Pro was rebooting which caused my devices not to find it. So I rebooted teh Roamio Pro and the Stream seems to have been fine since then. It was streaming fine from within my Home. But I have not tried streaming from 4G again. It did not work for me yesterday. But I know I have the bandwidth since my upload internet speed is 92Mb/s and my download speed is 84 Mb/s on FiOS.


----------



## Rose4uKY

So if I have an Asus Transformer Prime TF-201 and my husband has the TF-300 it's not going to work cause they have Intel Processors? When I go to the play store all I see if Tivo tablet App (Obsolete) and it doesn't work he at least see's the other version on his tablet which we both got to work on our phones but it didn't work on his tablet. I don't even have an option to download the other one like he did. Is their not an APK somewhere to get this to work? Works fine on our HTC One M8's


----------



## aaronwt

Out of home streaming is finally working for me. I get seven dots when streaming to my Droid DNA over LTE.


----------



## PlainJaneTV

For my Galaxy 3 phone it played shows pretty well (both live and recorded). It did take a few tries the first time to get it to work, but once it loaded it was pretty seamless. Very nice.


----------



## bfaz18

Fails as described by others on Kindle Fire HDX 7. Works fine on NEXUS 5 and 7.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I want it to work on my Asus and everyone says it has an Intel chip and won't work. Now I want a differen't tablet :-(. LOL! Works good on my phone though. When trying to watch live TV it said record do you have to record it 1st so you can stream it? I mostly watch my recorded shows was just curious. May have to sell my tablet for a new one.


----------



## Fofer

Yes, it only works with recordings, but the easy workaround is to just record whatever live TV you're watching to it can stream that "recording."


----------



## Rose4uKY

But no way it'll work with our Asus tablets? I didn't know they had an Intel chip till I read it here.



Fofer said:


> Yes, it only works with recordings, but the easy workaround is to just record whatever live TV you're watching to it can stream that "recording."


----------



## bicker

I have a Nexus 10. I am pretty sure it was made by Asus. And it works for me. So I guess it is only Asus-branded tablets that have the problem.


----------



## Fofer

Works fine on my Nexus 7 also made by Asus. Well, at least, it did before I rooted.


----------



## midas

Fofer said:


> Meh. Maybe I should just give up on TiVo already for this and get a Slingbox.


I've had a few different Slingbox models over the years, and it's a great product. And it does work with root without issue. But obviously it's not free. Not only is it not free, they actually charge money for the mobile app. And there is a separate charge for the phone and tablet apps, they are not the same, though either will work on either device.

The Tivo app is also better for manipulating recordings and scheduling. But the Slingbox also has the advantage that it can work on a regular PC or laptop that's internet connected. Great for when you're away from home and want a bigger screen than your tablet can supply.

And of course, if you ever decide to dump Tivo and use a cable or satellite supplied DVR the Slingbox will work on that too. I'm really a big fan.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I just want it to work on my Asus Transformer Prime :-(


----------



## rdurell

bicker said:


> I have a Nexus 10. I am pretty sure it was made by Asus. And it works for me. So I guess it is only Asus-branded tablets that have the problem.


The Nexus 10 is/was actually made by Samsung.


----------



## Fofer

Yes. And the Nexus 9 will be made by HTC.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I love HTC and have had all HTC phones. Wonder what price will be? Would love to sell my Asus and get anew tablet.



Fofer said:


> Yes. And the Nexus 9 will be made by HTC.


----------



## aaronwt

Fofer said:


> Yes. And the Nexus 9 will be made by HTC.


Have they announced a release date yet?


----------



## Fofer

Not that I've heard... But I want one


----------



## hefe

aaronwt said:


> Have they announced a release date yet?


All still rumors, and the last I heard was announced on Oct 15, available Nov 3. Price $399. Didn't say anything about individual models.


----------



## Rose4uKY

I heard they were going to announce and take pre-orders on 10/15 with a relase date of Nov 3rd also. But I have heard differen't prices. I heard 299 and 349 16 and 32gig model than I heard 399. My Asus Transformer Prime isn't that old and is a 32 gig hoping to sell it to use the money towards this Nexus 9.



hefe said:


> All still rumors, and the last I heard was announced on Oct 15, available Nov 3. Price $399. Didn't say anything about individual models.


----------



## ajfjavi

I downloaded the latest TiVo app update that is supposed to support LG G3. When trying to set up streaming from my home network I get in an infinite loop where the app attempts to initialize streaming. App crashes then tries again. I am able to stream using my Nexus 7. Any clues?


----------



## Fofer

I just read this over on XDA... perhaps this is something to try? (I'm surprised no one else tried this yet.) If it works then a root cloaker should be easy enough to fashion, right?



> My phone is unlocked and I Uninstalled SuperSU and the TIVO app will now stream so it is looking for root and or SuperSU.


More discussion over there about this issue specifically, with more folks diving in: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55990423#post55990423


----------



## midas

Fofer said:


> I just read this over on XDA... perhaps this is something to try? (I'm surprised no one else tried this yet.) If it works then a root cloaker should be easy enough to fashion, right?
> 
> More discussion over there about this issue specifically, with more folks diving in: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55990423#post55990423


Actually I just responded to your post over there. Bottom line, no. As soon as you root, whether you install SuperSU or not, streaming breaks. And without SuperSU, you don't really have root.


----------



## Fofer

Hmm. So the next question is, how exactly is it detecting root?

The TiVo app just got an update, and now they claim to have fixed the "false positives" on root detection:









I just tested on my Nexus 7. I am, in fact rooted, with SuperSU installed, but I figured what the heck, it was worth a shot, with fingers crossed. Nope, no dice, I still was unable to stream and got the "modified devices blah blah blah" error.

But hopefully now that the false positives are fixed (hopefully) this means we can start methodically testing methods to actually cloak our root and SuperSU install (and/or the installed su binaries,) and get this working.


----------



## Fofer

Rose4uKY said:


> So if I have an Asus Transformer Prime TF-201 and my husband has the TF-300 it's not going to work cause they have Intel Processors? When I go to the play store all I see if Tivo tablet App (Obsolete) and it doesn't work he at least see's the other version on his tablet which we both got to work on our phones but it didn't work on his tablet. I don't even have an option to download the other one like he did. Is their not an APK somewhere to get this to work? Works fine on our HTC One M8's


When was the last time you checked? Because, um, lookie what I just noticed on the same screenshot from above:










Here it is on the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android&hl=en

I hope that's good news for you and that it actually works.


----------



## cgould

Updated new version 2.0.1 on Amazon appstore, change says:
"-Fix for app crash on Kindle Fire HD & HDX."
Sure enough, happy to report streaming is now working flawlessly on my Kindle Fire HD7 (2013 model) !
Video is great, audio is great, in-synch and no dropouts which I saw at first on my phone.
Yay!

Still debating updating to HDX 8.9" Fire tablet from my original 8.9",
to get it working on bigger screen etc... sigh. 
Maybe worth it for the multi-user & family profiles coming on Fire OS4 also, 
that isn't coming to the old 8.9 apparently..



cgould said:


> V2.0 app w/ streaming is now up on the Amazon appstore!
> 
> Updated it on my Fire HD7, it installed and set up streaming OK, however:
> when it goes to start streaming & actually play, it sits on the play screen for a bit, loading.. circle progress bar, then it restarts the app:
> goes back to portrait/vertical mode, auto-signon page, and then back to program info page.
> I haven't gotten it to stream anything yet.
> 
> Anybody else got working on Kindle Fire yet? Which model?
> 
> The old "Tivo for Fire HD8.9 (obsolete)" app is still 1.9.2 version, no streaming, as expected,
> but at least it is higher resolution/screen size for the bigger kindle.


----------



## cgould

ajfjavi said:


> I downloaded the latest TiVo app update that is supposed to support LG G3. When trying to set up streaming from my home network I get in an infinite loop where the app attempts to initialize streaming. App crashes then tries again. I am able to stream using my Nexus 7. Any clues?


What version is the app? Try again w/ 2.0.1 version now?
They fixed crash/restart issue on Kindle Fires, maybe similar on the LG G3.


----------



## robsheer

Works on my Intel based Dell Venue 8 Android tablet which uses the Intel Atom Z2580 CPU!!! Very happy, especially considering that TiVo warns "NOTE: Intel chipset based devices are unsupported." And they only list ARM-based CPU tablets as tested and supported. Glad I didn't listen and took a chance. I love streaming! Thank you TiVo.


----------



## robsheer

CoxInPHX said:


> Seems the Android App is not supported on Intel chips.
> 
> Any thoughts if that will ever be supported?
> EDIT: Margret replied to my email, and said "Sorry, but we have no plan to support Intel-based devices at this time."
> 
> I was debating getting a ASUS MeMO Pad 8 ME181C-A1 but since it runs an Intel Atom processor, I am now reconsidering.
> 
> What 8" or 10" tablet should I consider?


I bought the Stream despite these warnings from TiVo, to use with my Intel based Dell Android tablet which uses the Intel Atom Z2580. It works perfectly without a single hitch!! The tablet you're considering uses the Atom Z3745. I believe that TiVo is wrong about this generalization. The real requirement is that the chipset must support hardware based media decoding and most Intel Atom CPUs have this built-in to the core. I would recommend buying it from amazon and trying it. They have an excellent return policy and you can return it at no cost to you.


----------



## robsheer

Rose4uKY said:


> So if I have an Asus Transformer Prime TF-201 and my husband has the TF-300 it's not going to work cause they have Intel Processors? When I go to the play store all I see if Tivo tablet App (Obsolete) and it doesn't work he at least see's the other version on his tablet which we both got to work on our phones but it didn't work on his tablet. I don't even have an option to download the other one like he did. Is their not an APK somewhere to get this to work? Works fine on our HTC One M8's


The ASUS TF-201 and TF-300 use the NVidia Tegra 3 CPU which is ARM-based not Intel based cores, so it should work fine.


----------



## robsheer

For those who own ASUS Android tablets, if your tablet uses the NVidia Tegra CPUs, irregardless of the version number, then it uses the ARM Cortex A9 CPU core, not Intel, and it should work with the TiVo streaming app, assuming you own the right DVR and the Stream box, if required.


----------



## mackyy20

My phone has unlimited data so not an issue. My tablet that was rooted can't stream though, bummer.


----------



## Fofer

mackyy20 said:


> My phone has unlimited data so not an issue. My tablet that was rooted can't stream though, bummer.


Note that while recordings that have the "copy once" CCI byte set can stream _within_ the home, they cannot streak outside the home (for reasons TiVo hasn't fully explained, and which seems overly unnecessary to me, especially since big cable operators like TWC continue to set this byte for all non-local recordings.)

Also note that your "unlimited" is likely to be throttled after 5 GB or so, which would be pretty easy to hit with streaming TiVo video.

Not that that would concern you, since your tablet is rooted and this streaming won't work (currently) anyway...


----------



## Fofer

That streaming doesn't work in rooted Android devices is aggravating. Would anyone be interested in contributing to a bounty to award to the coder(s) that crack this? There are two things that would be awesome:

1) A root cloak so that rooted Android devices could stream video from the TiVo app
2) A patch to trick the TiVo app into thinking the device is on WiFi at home and not cellular, so that recordings that are "copy once" (i.e.: content with the CCI byte set) will actually stream when you're away from home

So, who's in? If there's enough interest I'll look into creating a bounty collection page.


----------



## mrsean

Fofer said:


> So, who's in? If there's enough interest I'll look into creating a bounty collection page.


I'd be willing to donate a small amount. Maybe you should create a separate thread for this but I'm not sure if TCF would allow it.


----------



## davezatz

Fofer said:


> That streaming doesn't work in rooted Android devices is aggravating. Would anyone be interested in contributing to a bounty to award to the coder(s) that crack this? There are two things that would be awesome:
> 
> 1) A root cloak so that rooted Android devices could stream video from the TiVo app
> 2) A patch to trick the TiVo app into thinking the device is on WiFi at home and not cellular, so that recordings that are "copy once" (i.e.: content with the CCI byte set) will actually stream when you're away from home
> 
> So, who's in? If there's enough interest I'll look into creating a bounty collection page.


If you set up the bounty, I'll blog it.


----------



## Fofer

davezatz said:


> If you set up the bounty, I'll blog it.


Well, that would give it a nice kick in the pants! Thanks!

So, it looks like BountySource is set up for Open Source/GitHub projects only and not random "crack this code" bounties. I don't want to see the bounty cancelled by external forces (i.e.: TiVo, Inc. getting wind of it and shutting it down) before we achieve success. And so I'm researching previous bounty projects and see that a few are organized as threads on XDA Developers Forum, with with payout between each pledger and the winning bounty collector via PM on a manual, individual basis.

Recent example here.

Surely there's an easier way? I wouldn't mind having a service take a small percentage on the final withdrawal, so long as the setup and collection is easy and trustworthy.

Any feedback appreciated and I'm happy to try and spearhead.


----------



## GrillMouster

The latest update that just posted today allows for streaming on rooted devices! They also added compatibility for more devices, including the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


----------



## Fofer

I tried it earlier and it got up to the point of streaming (no error message about modified devices) but the video never started. I'll have to tinker around with it some more later tonight. 

I am still on KitKat on my Nexus 7 though, hopefully I can get it to work.

I'm very happy about this news regardless. Hopefully they won't squash this "bug" -- but it feels wise to hold onto this .apk version, just in case


----------



## Dan203

Don't see an updated version for Kindle yet.


----------



## Gadfly

So no download support yet. 

They should've at least told us this will -not- have download support when a lot of us speculated it would.


----------



## moyekj

Can someone provide link to decrypted apk file for this new version please? (PM me if you like)


----------



## Fofer

It's free -- AFAIK that means there's no encryption -- so you should be able to just use any APK downloader to grab it. I just did:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android

http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/


----------



## moyekj

Fofer said:


> It's free -- AFAIK that means there's no encryption -- so you should be able to just use any APK downloader to grab it. I just did:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tivophone.android
> 
> http://apps.evozi.com/apk-downloader/


 Didn't know about the APK downloader site - thanks for that (don't have an android device).


----------

